# Восстановление после кейджа и ТПФ на L5-S1, парез стопы



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте! Пишу с криком о помощи. Моя история такова: в декабре 2014 года я была прооперирована, была грыжа L5S1( главной причиной удаления грыжи были - боли в ноге, слабость, онемение, нарушение функции тазовых органов по типу задержки), поставили электрод, все функции восстановили. Все было хорошо, в сентябре 2015 года начались боли, позже опять онемение и нарушение функции тазовых органов, в октябре  сделала МРТ - грыжа на том же уровне опять операция с постановкой электрода, все восстановилось. Соблюдала режим, занималась ЛФК. И в марте очередной рецидив со смещением позвонка с теми же стмптомами. Опять операция, но в этот раз мне поставили кейдж и транспедикулярную конструкцию. Функция тазовых восстановлена, но после операции сильный парез стопы.Стопа не двигалась совсем. Спустя три недели - пальчики вниз опустить могу, вверх поднять получается чуток - только в положении лежа, внутренняя часть стопы поднимается, внешняя провисает. Принимаю беолитион, нейромидин, глиатинин, кальцемин, мумие. В больнице прошла курс иглоукплывания, СМТ на голень и стопу, октолипен, массаж.ЛФК делаю регулярно. Подскажите, что нужно и можно сделать для восстановления стопы. И сможет ли она восстановиться?


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2016)

*Олюшка*, здравствуйте!
Когда была последняя операция?
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию.
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

У меня снимки только мрт перед операцией, а после операции КТ на выявление вторичного смещения конструкции - смещения не обнаружено...

Операция последняя была 23 марта


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Апр 2016)

*Олюшка*, добрый день!
Приложите записи выписки к Вашей истории.


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

*dr.dreval*,  снимки и выписку выложила.

 

 

В этой выписке вся история моей болезни.


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> *dr.dreval*, снимки и выписку выложила.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Хирургически сделали максимум на данный момент, теперь необходимо активизироваться и начать реабилитационное лечение.


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Хирургически сделали максимум на данный момент, теперь необходимо активизироваться и начать реабилитационное лечение.


Спасибо, а что вы можете посоветовать к реабилитации? Чем можно помочь стопе? И еще вопрос - скажите, пожалуйста, 1,5 месяца в корсете и не сидеть это не маленький срок?

И еще парез стопы появился после операции, значит был поврежден нерв, он сможет восстановиться?


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Спасибо, а что вы можете посоветовать к реабилитации? Чем можно помочь стопе? И еще вопрос - скажите, пожалуйста, 1,5 месяца в корсете и не сидеть это не маленький срок?


достаточный, а вас конструкция она служит вам корсетом.


Олюшка написал(а):


> И еще парез стопы появился после операции, значит был поврежден нерв, он сможет восстановиться?


Согласно выписке у Вас парез возник в момент рецидива, а не после операции.
Восстановление зависит от полноты и адекватности реабилитации.


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> достаточный, а вас конструкция она служит вам корсетом.
> 
> Согласно выписке у вас парез возник в момент рецидива, а не после операции.
> Восстановление зависит от полноты и адекватности реабилитации.


Да, в выписке написано так - у меня была слабость стопы до операции, а после она вообще не двигалась((( а не подскажите где можно найти полную реабилитацию?


----------



## dr.dreval (12 Апр 2016)

Реабилитационный центр "Голубое" в Подмосковье.


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> Реабилитационный центр "Голубое" в Подмосковье.


Если честно имела в виду не это.... извините семейные обстоятельства не позволят это сделать - я имела в виду, что нужно делать, какую реабилитацию пройти.... какие физио, препараты какие добавить к тем что я получаю...


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2016)

*Олюшка*, Вы можете воспользоваться поиском по форуму и почитать темы о парезе стопы.
Например, эти -
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23451/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22990/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22128/
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/


----------



## Олюшка (12 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Олюшка*, Вы можете воспользоваться поиском по форуму и почитать темы о парезе стопы.
> Например, эти -
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23451/
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22990/
> ...


Спасибо большое, почитаю


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

Электростимуляция и ЛФК. Долго.


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Электростимуляция и ЛФК. Долго.


Спасибо большое....



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Электростимуляция и ЛФК. Долго.


А какие упражнения из ЛФК подскажите на ногу?


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> А какие упражнения из ЛФК подскажите на ногу?


 *Олюшка*, пока посмотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/
А Фёдор Петрович уточнит.


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Олюшка*, пока посмотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/
> А Фёдор Петрович уточнит.


Спасибо большое вам, я стараюсь стоять на ноге больной, тянуть стопу на себя - хоть это и слабо получает, от себя хорошо получается. Постоянно тренирую пальчики - стараюсь сгибать и разгибать, пытаюсь больной ногой вставать на ципочки, хожу по игольчатому коврику на сколько это возможно, массажер счеты - на нем прокатываю ногу. Может что то еще можно....


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Апр 2016)

Надо пройти курс противоспаечной терапии:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21814/#post-202888


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Надо пройти курс противоспаечной терапии:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21814/#post-202888


Спасибо большое за  ссылку, прочитала все очень доступно. Интересует такой вопрос - лазеротерапии по месту жительства нет, а ездить в моем состоянии очень тяжело. Чем можно ее заменить? И еще вопрос АЛМАГом можно пользоваться если стоит конструкция и кейдж?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Чем можно ее заменить?


К сожалению нечем.


Олюшка написал(а):


> И еще вопрос АЛМАГом можно пользоваться если стоит конструкция и кейдж?


Можно


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> К сожалению нечем.
> 
> Можно


Вы уж извините, что столько много вопросов - еще последний на эту тему - АЛМАГ будет являться противоспаячной терапией?


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (13 Апр 2016)

Только в комплексе.


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Только в комплексе.


Спасибо, значит буду что то думать...


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Олюшка*, пока посмотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24611/
> А Фёдор Петрович уточнит.


Почти прочитала Вашу историю, какая Вы молодец! вы для меня образец!!!!


----------



## La murr (13 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Почти прочитала Вашу историю, какая Вы молодец! вы для меня образец!!!!


Спасибо, Олюшка.
И у Вас всё обязательно будет хорошо!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

А посмотрите фильм "Убить Билла", там главное тянуть и тянуть на себя. со счетом до 10. по 5 раз подрд, много раз в день, по эти 5 раз.


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Спасибо, Олюшка.
> И у Вас всё обязательно будет хорошо!


Очень хочется в это верить. Спасибо, Светлана, вам огромное!


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А посмотрите фильм "Убить Билла", там главное тянуть и тянуть на себя. со счетом до 10. по 5 раз подрд, много раз в день, по эти 5 раз.


Спасибо, все время, которое я нахожусь в горизонтальном положении я его тяну на себя)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Апр 2016)

А сидя, если стопа стоит, то отрывать пальцы от пола, а потом и стопу.
Только не надо постоянно, мышца устает и не работает.
Сделали 5-10 раз и через час еще.


----------



## Олюшка (13 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А сидя, если стопа стоит, то отрывать пальцы от пола, а потом и стопу.
> Только не надо постоянно, мышца устает и не работает.
> Сделали 5-10 раз и через час еще.


Когда стоя - пальчики совсем не поднимаются, а стопу могу поднять.


----------



## Олюшка (15 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А посмотрите фильм "Убить Билла", там главное тянуть и тянуть на себя. со счетом до 10. по 5 раз подрд, много раз в день, по эти 5 раз.


Уважаемый доктор, не подскажите почему ноги - стопы почти все время ледяные, каждый час а то и меньше по времени хожу в ванну парить ноги - только так согреваются.... я от таких ног даже простыла... все тело, руки теплые, а ноги просто лед..даже неприятно стопами до тела дотрагиваться, чтоб погреть и преимущественно часов до 16-17 вечера, а потом по ним тепло разливается....подскажите пожалуйста


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Так нервно и за сосуды отвечает, потому и сосудам плохо.
Мы например все пациентам назначаем пневмомассаж ног, эффективно при сосудистых нейрогенных нарушениях.


----------



## Олюшка (15 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так нервно и за сосуды отвечает, потому и сосудам плохо.
> Мы например все пациентам назначаем пневмомассаж ног, эффективно при сосудистых нейрогенных нарушениях.


А еще что можно не подскажите? Пневмомассаж - это выезжать надо, а дороги у нас ужас...страшно еще куда выезжать - времени мадо еще после операции прошло, даже месяца нет( спасибо Вам огромное за участие.


----------



## Viktoria0502 (15 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> пневмомассаж


Какой бы Вы посоветовали пневмомассажер для домашнего использования?Столько разных марок.Хочется,конечно,чтобы и подешевле.Самостоятельно опасно выбирать,он не совсем дешевый.Какие Вы у себя в клинике применяете?Посоветуйте,какой марки лучше,пжл.


----------



## Олюшка (15 Апр 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Какой бы Вы посоветовали пневмомассажер для домашнего использования?Столько разных марок.Хочется,конечно,чтобы и подешевле.Самостоятельно опасно выбирать,он не совсем дешевый.Какие Вы у себя в клинике применяете?Посоветуйте,какой марки лучше,пжл.


Виктория, а у вас что за проблема?


----------



## Viktoria0502 (15 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Виктория, а у вас что за проблема?


После операции нарушено кровообращение в ноге.Ватная нога,все времяя тянет мышцы,ноет,выкручивает и т. д.


----------



## Олюшка (15 Апр 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> После операции нарушено кровообращение в ноге.Ватная нога,все времяя тянет мышцы,ноет,выкручивает и т. д.


А что за операция была?


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> А что за операция была?


 *Олюшка*, вот тема Виктории - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24665/


----------



## Олюшка (15 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *Олюшка*, вот тема Виктории - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24665/


Спасибо вам большое, почитаю - я со многими историями ознакомилась и многое для себя открыла .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Апр 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> А еще что можно не подскажите? Пневмомассаж - это выезжать надо, а дороги у нас ужас...страшно еще куда выезжать - времени мадо еще после операции прошло, даже месяца нет( спасибо Вам огромное за участие.


От никотиновой кислоты, до Трентала. Посоветуйтесь со своим врачом


Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Какой бы Вы посоветовали пневмомассажер для домашнего использования?Столько разных марок.Хочется,конечно,чтобы и подешевле.Самостоятельно опасно выбирать,он не совсем дешевый.Какие Вы у себя в клинике применяете?Посоветуйте,какой марки лучше,пжл.


Для дома корейский. Уникс не плохо.


----------



## Олюшка (16 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> От никотиновой кислоты, до Трентала. Посоветуйтесь со своим врачом
> 
> Для дома корейский. Уникс не плохо.


Поняла, спасибо большое


----------



## Олюшка (28 Апр 2016)

*Доктор Ступин*, Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, прошло 5 недель после операции, в выписке написано, что через месяц нужно делать массаж на спину....очень переживаю не навредит ли он мне на таком сроке? Может дадите мне, плиз, рекомендации по массажу? Чтоб я контролировала как то действия массажиста?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Можно. Просто лечебный массаж, без кручений в пояснице.


----------



## Олюшка (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Можно. Просто лечебный массаж, без кручений в пояснице.


 А область где стоит конструкция наверное лучше вообще не трогать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Апр 2016)

Если не крутить, то надо.


----------



## Олюшка (28 Апр 2016)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Если не крутить, то надо.


Спасибо
Значит будем массироваться.


----------



## ELEHA (17 Май 2016)

Олюшка, подскажите а спина как после установки кейджа не болит? мне предстоит через месяц операция тоже по установке кейджа с конструкцией и это уже 4 операция на L5-S1 до этого просто удаляли грыжу, но она опять возвращалась. у меня нога была онемевшая после первой операции, но после 3й операции левая  стопа перестала работать (не встает на цыпочки и появилась хромота) что уже только не делала и физио и массаж и лфк  и медикаменты ничего не помогает. очень боюсь очередной операции


----------



## Олюшка (17 Май 2016)

ELEHA написал(а):


> Олюшка, подскажите а спина как после установки кейджа не болит? мне предстоит через месяц операция тоже по установке кейджа с конструкцией и это уже 4 операция на L5-S1 до этого просто удаляли грыжу, но она опять возвращалась. у меня нога была онемевшая после первой операции, но после 3й операции левая  стопа перестала работать (не встает на цыпочки и появилась хромота) что уже только не делала и физио и массаж и лфк  и медикаменты ничего не помогает. очень боюсь очередной операции


Здравствуйте, Елена, сейчас после установки кейджа и тпф прошло почти два месяца, чувствую себя хорошо, спина не болит, иногда бывают секундные или минутные неприятные чувства в спине, которые появляются из за неправильных движений и после все проходит...самое главное соблюдать все предписания доктора, заниматься лфк и ходьба... нога у меня почти отошла, конечно парез полностью не прошел - делаю стимуляции, медикаменты и конечно зарядка...онемение после первой тоже осталось... есть неприятные ощущения в ягодицах - уже меньше)) хромота тоже была сильная, но я каждый день хожу... по 3-5 км и уже от нее почти ничего не осталось..походка ровненькая)


----------



## ELEHA (17 Май 2016)

спасибо за ответ!


----------



## Олюшка (17 Май 2016)

ELEHA написал(а):


> спасибо за ответ!


Если будут вопросы, спрашивайте не стесняйтесь


----------



## Олюшка (23 Июн 2016)

Напишу коротко о своем состоянии после операции и о своей стопочке, которая после операции не двигалась совсем)) 
Сегодня ровно 3 месяца с момента операции - чувствую себя хорошо, кроме неприятных ощущуний в ягодицах, похоже на онемение, но какое то не такое....но с этим жить можно, так как это не боли, а просто неприятно и причем если моя голова или тело чем то занято, то я эти ощущения не замечаю... иногда стала замечать, что стала накдоняться - признаюсь честно спинке иногда неприятно, поэтому стараюсь всячески себя контролировать, чтобы наклоны были за счет тазобедренных суставов. На корточки сажусь легко и так же встаю с них, стараясь держать спинку ровно. 
ЛФК делаю каждое утро, если какие то срочные дела с утра, то буквально чуток, а после всех дел полный комплекс. Хожу на эллипслиде по 20 мин пока еще в корсете, без него боюсь... а так хожу уже полностью без корсета, если только делаю что то монотонное, долгое и нудное по времени,то одеваю корсет на время работы, но это очень очень редко) как мне сказал мой нейрохирург, что корсет мне больше не нужен.
Через месяц после операции сделала курс массажа на спинку и ноги, стимуляцию мышц спины. 
Сейчас приобрела лидазу хочу пройти противоспаечную терапию и ультрозвук с контратубексом, надо было конечно пораньше, но за этот период два раза воспалялся шов, лезли нитки и было воспаление, делали санацию раны - и слава Богу все зажило))

Да уж коротко не получилось, но может кому будет интересно)
Да еще ходила с палочками - очень хорошая вещь по 3-5 км ежедневно, сейчас приостановила - так как хожу на пруд, а это около 2 км туда и 2 ест-но обратно, плюс плаваю))
Ножка моя после операции становилась все лучше, благодаря медикоментозной терапии, постоянных занятий с ней - упражнения, коврик ляпко, электростимуляции много - много, счеты - катала ногу постоянно, озокерит с парафином, массажи, элипсоид.. Пальчики двигаются и сгибаются все, единственное большой палец не до конца сгибается, но это уже мелочи))) стопа поднимается - хожу на ципочках, на пятках сложнее - но несколько шагов получается уже сделать... иногда подвлрачивается во внешнюю сторону - теперь это очень редко..видно из за слабости связок - они были слишком растянуты...но думаю прогноз будет хороший!

Да, еще забыла написать - оформила себе инвалидность, дали 3-ю группу, но сделала честно сказать из за реабилитации. У нас в Саратове очень хороший реабилитационный центр для инвалидов, вот записали на сентябрь - октябрь... там очень хорошие восстановительные процедуры, физио, лфк, массажи, бассейн, иглоукалывание. А ближе к зиме поеду в санаторий (Кисловодск, Подмосковье или Геленджик) не знаю куда направят...мне в принципе все равно - лишь бы толк был)


----------



## Олюшка (22 Июл 2016)

Ну вот завтра у меня уже 4 месяца...все идет своим чередом.... неприятные ощущения почти полностью ушли из ягодиц, жжения, мурашек в ногах не осталось, на погоду стала меньше реагировать. Онемение конечно есть и чувствую, что не покинет меня совсем... Левая нога, которая не двигалась после операции все лучше и лучше, правая на том же уровне - она пострадала еще после первой операции, в шлепках этой ноге ходить не удобно(( пальцы либо сгибаются при подъеме ноги либо поднимаются, чтоб удержать шлепок - выглядит совсем неприглядно... хожу на цыпочках свободно на двух ногах, на пятках левая послабее... Когда начала плавать появился дискомфорт в пояснице, плавала на спине, теперь спокойно плаваю на животе)) ЛФК делаю ежедневно, элипсоид через день. Пока хожу на озеро плавать - ходьбу забросила, так как до озера около 2 или чуть больше км... стимуляции ног провожу регулярно и медикаментозно тоже курсами....

Сегодня была на приеме у мануального терапевта... сказал грудной отдел нагружен, но это я чувствую - снимал блоки, назначил миосцеф массаж, крестцово-подвздошные в хорошем состоянии, грушевидка тоже, прорисовывтся мышцы на спине - сказал видно что занимаюсь... да и еще перекос таза, но с ним уже ничего не сделать - так как конструкция стоит, но я бы и не дала)) вообщем начну делать этот массаж...
В понедельник буду делать рентген и ЭНМГ- посмотрим что там с системой и сращиванием, и с моими нервами)


----------



## Семми (24 Июл 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Ну вот завтра у меня уже 4 месяца...все идет своим чередом.... неприятные ощущения почти полностью ушли из ягодиц, жжения, мурашек в ногах не осталось, на погоду стала меньше реагировать. Онемение конечно есть и чувствую, что не покинет меня совсем... Левая нога, которая не двигалась после операции все лучше и лучше, правая на том же уровне - она пострадала еще после первой операции, в шлепках этой ноге ходить не удобно(( пальцы либо сгибаются при подъеме ноги либо поднимаются, чтоб удержать шлепок - выглядит совсем неприглядно... хожу на цыпочках свободно на двух ногах, на пятках левая послабее... Когда начала плавать появился дискомфорт в пояснице, плавала на спине, теперь спокойно плаваю на животе)) ЛФК делаю ежедневно, элипсоид через день. Пока хожу на озеро плавать - ходьбу забросила, так как до озера около 2 или чуть больше км... стимуляции ног провожу регулярно и медикаментозно тоже курсами....
> 
> Сегодня была на приеме у мануального терапевта... сказал грудной отдел нагружен, но это я чувствую - снимал блоки, назначил миосцеф массаж, крестцово-подвздошные в хорошем состоянии, грушевидка тоже, прорисовывтся мышцы на спине - сказал видно что занимаюсь... да и еще перекос таза, но с ним уже ничего не сделать - так как конструкция стоит, но я бы и не дала)) вообщем начну делать этот массаж...
> В понедельник буду делать рентген и ЭНМГ- посмотрим что там с системой и сращиванием, и с моими нервами)


Здравствуйте, кейдж на уровне L5 S1 стоит?
Как вы после операции? ??


----------



## Олюшка (24 Июл 2016)

Семми написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, кейдж на уровне L5 S1 стоит?
> Как вы после операции? ??


Да именно на этом уровне...все хорошо, восстанавливаюсь, болей нет... все описано в моей теме


----------



## Семми (25 Июл 2016)

Олюшка написал(а):


> Да именно на этом уровне...все хорошо, восстанавливаюсь, болей нет... все описано в моей теме


А спортом


Олюшка написал(а):


> Да именно на этом уровне...все хорошо, восстанавливаюсь, болей нет... все описано в моей теме


А сколько вы болели???тазовые расстройства тоже восстановились???


----------



## Олюшка (25 Июл 2016)

Я не спортсменка, лет 5 назад занималась йогой, сейчас ей не занимаюсь. Делаю лфк по доктору Ступину, занимаюсь на элипсоиде - в день на занятие уходит примерно от часа до полтора, плаваю и ходьба не ежедневно.
Тазовые восстановились.

А движений мне и так хватает, двое деток)))

Самое главное я вернулась к обычному образу жизни, только с правильными поправками.

А про болели- долго...до первой операции два года, а первая была в декабре 14 года...а потом рецидивы...


----------



## Олюшка (18 Авг 2016)

Может быть кому понадобится, приобрела мумие алтайское. Сделала на основе мумие мазь. Мумие, мед и вазелин на водяной бане растопила и перемешала. Теперь делаю компрессы на ноги.  Делаю на две так как грыжи были с разных сторон и страдали две ноги. Левая конечно сильнее - она почти как новенькая уже - так как я усиленно ее восстанавливала, единственное совсем не радуют в голеностопе связки. Ходить на ципочках могу, но встать на носочек именно с левой ноги не могу, вернее поставить получается, а вытянуть на носок нет. А у правой пальчики в тонусе, в расслабленном положении сжимаются - больше ничего не беспокоит... вообщем делаю компрессы на ночь - мажу мазью, густо - сверху полиэтилен, затем обматываю тканью и одеваю носки.. сделала 5 процедур - с правой ноги зажатость уходит, пальцы по тихоньку выпрямляются - даже не верится, зажатость 1,5 года была... а сегодня чудо - смогла с левой ноги подняться на цыпочки без помощи правой и без опоры...хочу сделать 10 сеансов, перерыв 2-3 недели и еще повторить...
Стимуляцию тоже делаю периодически. И пью натуральное мумие. И конечно лфк с плаванием.Но спина периодически побаливает - меня это напрягает, ведь без недели 5 месяцев уже...

Забыла написать - проделала курс глубокого массажа и УЗТ с контратубексом. Была до этого боль в руках и плечах, это ушло...ттт


----------



## Семми (19 Авг 2016)

ELEHA написал(а):


> Олюшка, подскажите а спина как после установки кейджа не болит? мне предстоит через месяц операция тоже по установке кейджа с конструкцией и это уже 4 операция на L5-S1 до этого просто удаляли грыжу, но она опять возвращалась. у меня нога была онемевшая после первой операции, но после 3й операции левая  стопа перестала работать (не встает на цыпочки и появилась хромота) что уже только не делала и физио и массаж и лфк  и медикаменты ничего не помогает. очень боюсь очередной операции


Как вы после операции?



Олюшка написал(а):


> Забыла написать - проделала курс глубокого массажа и УЗТ с контратубексом. Была до этого боль в руках и плечах, это ушло...ттт


Вам первый раз микродискэктомию сделали?


----------



## Олюшка (19 Авг 2016)

*Семми*, Да два раза микродискектомию...а третий конструкцию ставили


----------



## Олюшка (22 Сен 2016)

Всем доброго дня, у меня завтра небольшой юбилейчик)) полгода новой спинке. Сделала снимок - костный блок наростает. Что изменилось - могу быстро ходить, левая нога практически, как и правая, уже не подворачивается...ттт... кишечник работает супер))) жжение ушло, периодически появляется онемение в ягодицах, которое то уходит тоиприходит и явно зависимо от моего нервного состояния... на погоду реагирую, но уже меньше.. был спазм в грудном отделе, тоже ушел... и опять ттт...иногда проявляется ноющая, как зубная боль сзади повыше колена, неприятная, но проходит сама по себе...длится по паре минут - понятно что это спайки давят на окончание, куда от них деться все же 3 операции на одном месте....на цыпочках, на пятках хожу, сижу но не по долгу- нет надобности... за эти полгода прошла два курса массажа на спину и ноги, стимуляции на ноги делаю периодически, был электрофорез с лидазой, ультрозвук с контратубексом, алмаг, стимуляции на спину, сейчас делаю лазер и магнит на спину... делаю лфк, на брусьях подъем ног, элипсоид 3 р в неделю, бассейн 2 раща в неделю. Пока живем и довольно не плохо, посмотрим что будет дальше...
Да, кстати на эмоциональном фоне - было жжение по всему телу, я испугалось что от позвоночника, появился ком в горле - купила по назначению врача транквилизатор, но видно мой мозг испугался этого препарата и прочитав инструкцию убрал эти неприятные ощущения... сейчас стоит препарат на видном месте и лечит меня другим способом)))


----------



## Viktoria0502 (22 Сен 2016)

*Олюшка*, Электрофорез делали на место операции?Стимуляцию тоже на спину?Это все в реабилиьационнм центре?


----------



## Олюшка (22 Сен 2016)

*Viktoria0502*, нет не в реабилит центре - элнктрофорез сама на область рубца, стимуляции на ноги дома сама, все остальное в физиокабинетах... стимуляция поясницы и ягодиц еще, лазер на поясницу и жизненноважные точки как мне объяснили, узв тоже на рубец... сейчас жду 17 октября поедем в санаторий Ессентуки


----------



## Viktoria0502 (23 Сен 2016)

*Олюшка*, Какой покупали  аппарат для электростимуляции ног ?


Олюшка написал(а):


> стимуляция поясницы


А вы узнавали,можно ли при наличии конструкции использовать токи при этой стимуляции?


----------



## Олюшка (23 Сен 2016)

*Viktoria0502*, я не покупала аппарат, мее он достался от папы, самый примитивный Галатея, но мне его хватает и моим ногам тоже)) 
Про эти токи на пояснице у меня было написано в выписке, это для того когда отходишь от корсета, чтоб хорошо простимулировать мышцы поясницы, которые отдыхали в корсете


----------



## Галина Т (29 Май 2017)

@Олюшка, а жгучие, тянущие боли у Вас в ноге были? Или только слабость, парез? Спасибо!


----------



## Олюшка (1 Июн 2017)

Да, конечно были... и до сих периодически появляются...

Наверное пришло время сделать пометочку о своем самочувствии. Год и два месяца с момента операции...путь проделан большой...это очент чувствуется - боли реже, намного реже, но еще есть, особенно на смену погоды. Нога левая слабее, чем правая. На носочках хожу, в походке трудностей не испытываю. Жжение периодически то появляется, то уходит... но уже не настолько навящево... очень сильная проблема появилась - судороги по ночам... приходится принимать сирдалуд. За год прошла 2 санаторных лечения, после которых становится значительно легче. Делаю гимнастику, на тренажер не встаю, после него судороги становятся сильнее(( и это очень расстраивает...


----------



## Весёлый (1 Июн 2017)

Ольга, выздоравливаем-выздоравливаем-выздоравливаем.
Все будет чики-пуки
Я вон сегодня анестезиолога в Склифе до смерти напугал. И сам чуть "ласты не склеил".
Потом сидели с врачом и ржали.


----------



## Олюшка (1 Июн 2017)

Конечно выздоравливаем) что так испугало анестезиолога?


----------



## Весёлый (1 Июн 2017)

@Олюшка, да с блокадой не заладилось. Организм очень агрессивно отнесся к вмешательству. Так и не сделали.


----------



## Олюшка (3 Мар 2018)

После операции почти два года.. жизнь есть...со своими извращениями, но есть... что я чувствую на данный момент.. Судороги то есть то нет... именно ночью и по утрам, и заметила приходят они тогда,  когда извините за подробности наступают женские дни... Если не соблюдаю правила- забудусь, это называется почувствую себя очень хорошо и не поберегу себя- боли возвращаются... например в наклонку помою голову над ванной, наспех- выпрямиться очень сложно, но виновата сама.. винить некого...в ноги иногда тоже стреляет, но это близко не сравнится с тем что было до операции- поэтому живем))) единственная проблема- это очень мерзнут ноги, постоянно холодные, хоть в валенках ходи, но я же леди)) парез ноги, а что парез - он есть, когда хожу внешне не видно, но нога подворачивается если забудусь, в этот момент страх, что сломала, поправлю и иду дальше... соответственно каблук не ношу вообще, но ничего страшного).. зарядку делаю периодами, периодами лежу на алмаге, физио не делала давно... обезболивающих принимаю намного меньше... жизнь продолжается- живем)


----------

